
Researchers achieve 178,000Gbps Internet speed - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/researchers-achieve-a-whopping-178000gbps-internet-speed/
======
throwaway888abc
More details [https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2020/aug/ucl-engineers-set-new-
wo...](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2020/aug/ucl-engineers-set-new-world-record-
internet-speed)

~~~
xellisx
Now if there was more details. Anyone have a account to the IEEE site to see
how many fibers, length and wavelengths used?

------
WordSkill
Not enough.

